# Any way to watch for failed recording events?



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

I know from the HME FAQ that there's no way to schedule recordings or play video, but is there a way (with HME, or any other way) to programmatically view recording failures and the reasons that you find in the Recording History?

I am unfortunately experiencing an issue where most of my channels will drop from my TivoHD every 3-10 days and a reboot is required to temp fix it. When I go back to my recording history, it shows the failed recordings with a message fairly unique to this issue (see below).

_This program was not recorded because either the Tivo HD DVR is not authorized for this channel, the program was not purchased, or the program was not available in your area._

I'm hoping to capture it and have it alert me via SMS so I or my wife can reboot right away minimizing the lost recordings.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No way I know of -- definitely not through HME. Maybe in the Underground.


----------

